# Another ratings complaint...



## huskersjkb (May 28, 2016)

I know we are all tired of hearing about ratings and our obsessions over them. I've had issues with my rating just in the last month or so. I had a solid 4.86 and it has dropped to 4.73. Last night it dropped .02 just after I gave a 1 star rating as the passenger wouldn't close the door!

I've read a good amount on here about just waiting it out. I have given 279 rides, 175 rated 153 five star. That seems really low to me. All of my driving is Fri/Sat nights. That can't help. 

Any suggestions? 4.73 feels too close to the warning area.


----------



## melwhite (Jun 26, 2016)

huskersjkb said:


> I know we are all tired of hearing about ratings and our obsessions over them. I've had issues with my rating just in the last month or so. I had a solid 4.86 and it has dropped to 4.73. Last night it dropped .02 just after I gave a 1 star rating as the passenger wouldn't close the door!
> 
> I've read a good amount on here about just waiting it out. I have given 279 rides, 175 rated 153 five star. That seems really low to me. All of my driving is Fri/Sat nights. That can't help.
> 
> Any suggestions? 4.73 feels too close to the warning area.


You might try using the scenario you related in your post as an icebreaker with riders. For example they may respond "so how is your night going?" and you could reply about your frustration with an unreasonable rider's behavior and how it resulted in a low rating and how you really just want to provide the best customer service you can and to be a good representative of the company's standards in how you do your job, and this is what happens and your concerned because your livelihood with Uber depends so much on ratings. Then drop it and change the subject or be quiet if the rider doesn't seem to want to chit chat.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

You shouldn't have to give a spiel everytime you pick up a customer. Welcome to this line of work


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

No easy answer: You have to gauge the PAX...if the PAX is a d-bag and you feel your going to get a low rating no matter what then 1 star'em. If PAX seems ok and perhaps they just did not realize the door was left open or did not hear you then 5 star and move on. 

IMO, the PAX rating system does little. I have never met a PAX that was not picked up because of there rating (yes, i'm sure it does happen) so in the end what do you really get for giving the low rating. Brief personal satisfaction and then a hit on your own rating. The PAX has nothing to lose...they can always just open a new account. 

I am fortunate in that I do this for some extra spending money and can be choosy in my rides. If I get the slightest hint of d'baggery, anything is off (bad pin drop), I cancel and move on. Don't need the aggravation because everything is the drivers "fault".


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

That is why I do Uber Eats. Zero chance of picking up dbags. But also because we have this option here.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If you are that concerned, just say when you arrive: here you are - if you had a good experience, I would appreciate 5 stars." Quick and gets the point across.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

B


NachonCheeze said:


> No easy answer: You have to gauge the PAX...if the PAX is a d-bag and you feel your going to get a low rating no matter what then 1 star'em. If PAX seems ok and perhaps they just did not realize the door was left open or did not hear you then 5 star and move on.
> 
> IMO, the PAX rating system does little. I have never met a PAX that was not picked up because of there rating (yes, i'm sure it does happen) so in the end what do you really get for giving the low rating. Brief personal satisfaction and then a hit on your own rating. The PAX has nothing to lose...they can always just open a new account.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I do this for some extra spending money and can be choosy in my rides. If I get the slightest hint of d'baggery, anything is off (bad pin drop), I cancel and move on. Don't need the aggravation because everything is the drivers "fault".


But cancels are bad too, no? Can't uber kick us off for cancels? They certainly can give us time outs


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

To many cancels will be a problem....now and then is fine.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I wish the pax had 2 options when it comes to rating. Satisfactory or unsatisfactory.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> I wish the pax had 2 options when it comes to rating. Satisfactory or unsatisfactory.


Great idea to easy though.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*At one point Uber was testing a green thumbs up and a red thumbs down as a means of rating drivers, the same for drivers rating passengers. This method seems more practical and acceptable to me.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The last round of bogus customer comments never left my profile.

Now tonight,trips aren't showing up !

" TECHNOLOGY !"


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The last round of bogus customer comments never left my profile.
> 
> Now tonight,trips aren't showing up !
> 
> " TECHNOLOGY !"


I got trips but I got the people who don't know how to rate for crap. In the last two days my ratings to a dive.


----------

